

Google Maps - Treasure maps view (early April Fools?) - zht
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=University+of+Waterloo,+200+University+Avenue+West,+Waterloo,+ON,+Canada&hl=en&sll=43.473851,-80.536308&sspn=0.149986,0.293541&oq=university&t=8&hq=University+of+Waterloo,+200+University+Avenue+West,+Waterloo,+ON,+Canada&z=14

======
evan_
I had to turn off MapsGL to see it- pretty funny.

Don't miss Street View.

